# Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 9, 2005)

I've heard and seen around that it's one of the best...any comments?


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 9, 2005)

I got it and its nice, extraordinary? I dont tknow. I love the fact that its made to fit any eyeshape. It also comes with a refill pad thing so for $16 you cant go wrong. Imho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you want amazing mascara Id say definately try shu's fibre xtension mascara its insane!


----------



## esraa (Apr 9, 2005)

I bought it because I heard so much hype about it. And actually, it's ok, not amazing omgz111!! you know? it's ok. And yes, you do get a refill. I like it though because it doesn't pinch. But I heard that the Shiseido Eyelash curler is better. I forgot where I read that.


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input...appreciate it alot!


----------



## doc (Apr 10, 2005)

i also bought after reading many good reviews about it but i found it 2 b just ok may b coz i have long lashes or am not using it properly


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 12, 2005)

revlon has some nice and cheap eyelash curlers as well..ive had mine for about 4 yrs and it works great! the thing that ive learned about eyelash curlers are to be sure that you change your pad when it needs to be changed!


----------



## swaly (Dec 31, 2005)

I just don't understand how an eyelash curler can have so much hype...after all, if it's really that great, how hard can it be for rival manufacturers to come up with a similar if not better one?


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jan 1, 2006)

I bought it. its ok but nothing works for me, my lashes goes back to normal in a couple of hours...so now i use a spoon! yes sounds weird but its the only thing that works for me it keeps my lashes curled all day long believe it or not!


----------



## ette (Jan 1, 2006)

i used to use it, i thought it was the best, until i tried the kevin aucoin one which is AMAZING! they only sell it at bergdorff goodman i believe (the kevin aucoin brand), not sure on this though, its so good.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 2, 2006)

I have the LE Black Nickel Shu, and it is pretty good.  As the others said, it is not spectacular, but it is nice and doesn't pinch my eyes.


----------



## xxElusivexx (Jan 3, 2006)

It's ok, but nothing absolutely amazing..it's just an eyelash curler. It is only really good because it doesn't pinch! After mascara is applied, it all looks the same regardless of which brand curler i've used


----------



## mjlover (Jan 4, 2006)

i tried it and, to be honest, it was just like any other curler i used ... waste of my money ... ive now moved onto getting my eye lashes permed ... so much easier than curling.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDaSs llTiNall* 
_my lashes goes back to normal in a couple of hours...so now i use a spoon! yes sounds weird but its the only thing that works for me it keeps my lashes curled all day long believe it or not!_

 
how do you do that??


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 5, 2006)

alright...this has been my HG eyelash curler since i was like...16. is it EXTRAORDINARRRYYYy!??! i dont know but i like it!

one thing thought that happens to me sometimes: i dont press down on the curler really hard but its clipped off chunks of my eyelashes a few times. it doesnt hurt or anything but i had to wear fake lashes until theyre grew back and u know what! eyelashes grow back kinda fast!


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 5, 2006)

It's my fav!
It's the only one I'll use!!
Try it... if you don't like it... return it!


----------



## sincitylulu (Jan 5, 2006)

I have tried many cheaper brands. They all pinch my eyelids..this one works fine..nothing super extraordinary about it though.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_how do you do that??_

 
Its really hard to explain, but im going to try! k you take a spoon and have it facing down and basically you're going to be moving the spoon from lashline to the tip of your lashes your lashes between your thumb and the side of the spoon. lol sorry its hard to explain! but if you understand you should try it!  *if i have time i'll try to do a tutorial.


----------



## user3 (Jan 8, 2006)

For me this curler is just not my fave. It's not wide enough to get the whole length of my eye. I use Shisedio's lash curler. While the styles are similar the Shisedio is wider and the handles are longer.


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 8, 2006)

I bought a drugstore one and never used it because it didn't seem to make a difference. This Xmas I got the shu and I LOVE it!. It's amazing. It's comfortable and my normally short boring lashes look long and pretty now. I reach for it every day, no matter how late I am!


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 8, 2006)

i like it better than MACs, and i like it enough to have two...if that says anything!


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDaSs llTiNall* 
_Its really hard to explain, but im going to try! k you take a spoon and have it facing down and basically you're going to be moving the spoon from lashline to the tip of your lashes your lashes between your thumb and the side of the spoon. lol sorry its hard to explain! but if you understand you should try it!  *if i have time i'll try to do a tutorial._

 
is it kinda like curling strings w/ a pair of scissors?


----------



## firefly (Jan 10, 2006)

i really like mine..its expensive, but i havent found any other cheaper ones that work as well. my lashes stay curled with this and they're very straight naturally


----------



## NICOLE73 (Feb 25, 2006)

I Live in Canada, where can I buy this eyelash curler?
I tried to order it from Sephora but it is restricted to Canada.


----------



## heenx0x0 (Feb 25, 2006)

I bought mine from either Macys or Nordstroms, sorry I don't remember which. Do you have any department stores like that near you?


----------



## koolkatz (Feb 25, 2006)

Did you check out Holt Renfrew's?


----------



## NICOLE73 (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heenx0x0* 
_I bought mine from either Macys or Nordstroms, sorry I don't remember which. Do you have any department stores like that near you?_

 
Which counter did you buy it from?
I am going to try the department store that I get my MAC from.


----------



## koolkatz (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks like the Shu website ships to Canada:
http://www.shuuemura-usa.com/Content/AskShu.aspx


----------



## heenx0x0 (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NICOLE73* 
_Which counter did you buy it from?
I am going to try the department store that I get my MAC from._

 
It was years ago but I called ahead of time to make sure the store I wanted to go to had it and I remember I had to call a few places because some were out of it. The person on the phone told me where in the store it was so I when I got there I went straight to the back and to the left (or whatever the directions were) and I asked the sales person there and they got it for me. I think it was at Nordstroms and I assume it was a Shu counter. Good luck, I really hope you get one!! I absolutely love mine! And just a tip, I heat mine with a blow dryer first and it curls my lashes like you wouldn't believe and holds the curl all day! HTH


----------



## NICOLE73 (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolkatz* 
_Looks like the Shu website ships to Canada:
http://www.shuuemura-usa.com/Content/AskShu.aspx_

 
I don't really want to pay the $37 cdn shipping if I can avoid it.


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Feb 25, 2006)

why dont you try out sephora.com? i know they ship to canada also.


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 25, 2006)

Yup, that's true. Sephora ships to Canada. I order all the time!


----------



## NICOLE73 (Feb 25, 2006)

Unfortunately, the shu Uemura brand is a restricted brand and Sephora won't ship that product to Canada.


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Feb 25, 2006)

im sorry to hear that. i guess your next best bet would be to try to get it off ebay. good luck with that...it really is a great product.


----------



## tiff (Feb 25, 2006)

These curlers only cost around £5 in Japan, so Ebay is your best bet there are loads on there.


----------



## neyugNneiL (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, it's so cheap in Japan...I gues that's where its made so its gonna be cheaper--by far one of the best eyelash curlers out there...I can't figure out why because it looks just like a regular eyelash curler...!


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 2, 2006)

Another suggestion is to give the Shiseido curler a try.  I recently bought it and I love it!   You can buy that at The Bay for $16.


----------



## utooo (Mar 2, 2006)

i use shiseido's curler too and i love it. plus it you can buys refills for the shiseido curler v. buying another shu curler when the pads wear out. but i haven't tried the shu curler, so i can't compare.


----------



## roxybc (Mar 4, 2006)

I got my Shu curler from Holt Renfrew a few years ago, but I was told now that Shu is no longer sold in Canada, even at Holts.  So I think that the restriction that Sephora won't ship to Canada has something to do with that.  I remember hearing about it, but I can't remember exactly what was said. I also remember hearing that Shu will be sold again in Canada again, but maybe in the next year or something.


Why not get someone to do a CP for you?


----------



## ette (Mar 4, 2006)

i actually like the kevin aucoin curler more, maybe that is easier to find?


----------



## archangeli (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NICOLE73* 
_I Live in Canada, where can I buy this eyelash curler?
I tried to order it from Sephora but it is restricted to Canada. _

 
Where in Canada are you Nicole? If you need a CP I can do it for you.


----------



## Glow (Mar 7, 2006)

It isn't that great of a lash curler, there's better ones that are more easy to access.


----------



## domifc (Mar 7, 2006)

i bought my shu eyelash curler at the sephora in toronto. i don't remember how long ago it was though...maybe a year? i also got the fiber xtension mascara, which i looooooove. i was in sephora about a week ago and didn't see the shu line around anymore. did something bad happen? lol (although i didn't really take a *good* look but who knows)

i loved the eyelash curler so much that i bought a new one for my friend off eBay and it was super cheap even with shipping. (compared to sephora) you might want to check that out.


----------



## NICOLE73 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions. Being in desperate need of an eyelash curler I bought a Revlon one from the drugstore. It is doing a pretty good job. I think I will give ebay a try though.


----------



## chako012 (Mar 10, 2006)

I actually didn't really liek this curler, I prefered by cheapie $12 one


----------



## jeanna (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *domifc* 
_i bought my shu eyelash curler at the sephora in toronto. i don't remember how long ago it was though...maybe a year? i also got the fiber xtension mascara, which i looooooove. i was in sephora about a week ago and didn't see the shu line around anymore. did something bad happen? lol (although i didn't really take a *good* look but who knows)

i loved the eyelash curler so much that i bought a new one for my friend off eBay and it was super cheap even with shipping. (compared to sephora) you might want to check that out._

 
 I was at the Sephora store in Yorkdale and they had the curler, basic mascara and fibre xtension. It was about 2 weeks ago


----------



## domifc (Mar 11, 2006)

well i went back to sephora (in toront) a few days ago and did a thorough check for the shu line but it wasn't there. i think i'll have to check out yorkdale before it's gone too. i'll have to find some time between work to go...ack!


----------



## AsianChick (Jun 13, 2006)

Try Shiseido Curlash if you can't get hold of the Shu curlash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   They're wayyyy better IMO


----------



## astronaut (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glow* 
_It isn't that great of a lash curler, there's better ones that are more easy to access._

 
I went all the way to the San Francisco boutique to find out that it wasn't really that great


----------



## dmolinet (Jul 21, 2006)

Mally e/l curlers from QVC aren't bad---I love them


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 1, 2006)

I need to get a new lash curler, I always buy drugstore brands; does it really make a difference?  They all look pretty much the same to me.


























Japonesque, M·A·C, Shu Uemura, Tweezerman, Trish McEvoy, Bobbi Brown, Shiseido, Revlon,


----------



## rosquared (Sep 1, 2006)

i have 2 that i use and they work really well.  one is a tweezerman one that i use at home and i tote along a mini one that i found at a japanese trinket store for $3 that works like a dream - believe it or not.  i carry the mini one because i have to recurl my lashes after the mascara dries completely so i just wait until i get to work before i recurl.  it creates a curl that lasts all day.  i love it.


----------



## Cruella (Sep 1, 2006)

I have tried both the Shu Uemura and Shiseido curlers and neither was all that great for me. This is definitely one of those "your mileage may vary" items - I just recently bought a cheapo Revlon curler and I have better luck with that. I guess the shape works better for my roundish eyes.  I might give the MAC & the Kevyn Aucoin ones a spin next.


----------



## ollieo (Sep 3, 2006)

I have a Shu Uemura and I have to be careful or I end up pinching myself.  I think my eyes are too small or too deep or something.  It is hard to imagine any one is much better then another.  It may come down really to your eye and which one works best for you.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Shu Uermura And Kevyn Aucoin's Eyelash Curlers Are Two Of The Best On The Market Today!


----------



## ccarp001 (Oct 5, 2006)

this thing is *AMAZING*!! it is my HG curler! i will never go back to ANYTHING else. def a must-have! : )


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 21, 2007)

i love my Shu curler. So far, it's one of the best I've tried. I just wish it was wider, as I find I still have some straight lashes on my outer corners that I just can't get


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Jan 28, 2007)

question about the Shu curler, is the padding rubber or that cusiony-type?


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 27, 2007)

I LOVE MY SHU UEMURA CURLER! It's my HG curler and since I bought my two babies I have no desire to even look at any other curler ever again. Why you ask?

I have stick straight thick lashes. I don't always wear mascara BUT I have to curl my lashes - it totally opens my eyes. Shu curlers are strong enough to do the job.

Shu curlers fit really well. Correction, it fits my eye really well, apparently some ladies find that it doesn't fit them. 

Shu curler pads are really sturdy and last forever. Next to fit, pads are really important, I used to use a Maybelline curler and the pads were so weak they would sink in and disintegrate after a few months. 

Shu curlers have precise alignment. I have tried many different curlers before and they had poor alignment and what I mean by that is they didn't curl lashes in uniform. I would have the ends curl almost to a 90 degree and the inside barely even curled. Also they don't pinch and I don't lose as many lashes as a result of that. lawdy, you have NO idea how many lashes I've lost in the past!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's all good now thou


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubbly_brunette* 

 
_question about the Shu curler, is the padding rubber or that cusiony-type?_

 
rubber


----------



## *k.a.t.e* (May 10, 2007)

I have the Shu curler too, I love it


----------



## SerenityRaine (May 10, 2007)

I hate it! I bought one cuz my favorite Japonesque Ergo Grip broke when I dropped it and a client caught it thus shattering the middle section. Anywho, so I decided to check out Shu Uemera to see what all the hype was. Even heated it up it didn't really curl my lashes at all. I took it back to Sephora. I went to Beauty First and got another Japonesque Ergo Grip which is a helluva let better and $10 cheaper. http://www.japonesque.com/prod_toolscurlers.html


----------



## TIERAsta (May 16, 2007)

i got my shu uemura curler at neiman marcus (as there are not many places to get shu here in hawai'i).  it's great, it doesn't stick... but i don't know if it lives up to ALL the hype (which was the reason i wanted to try it in the first place).  but it definetly beats the cheap ole drugstore lash curler i had before!!


----------



## beth_w (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_rubber_

 

Hey, its not rubber. Its silicone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think that's why they cost so much. Over here, they're about £18 ( I think thats about $30).


----------



## crazeddiva (Jun 13, 2007)

I own the 24-karat gold plated Shu Uemura lash curler, Mally Get the Last Lash curler, Spehora Lower Lash Curler & Sephora Detail Lash Curler. My eyelashes go evry which way so that's why I have so many lash curlers.


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDaSs llTiNall* 

 
_I bought it. its ok but nothing works for me, my lashes goes back to normal in a couple of hours...so now i use a spoon! yes sounds weird but its the only thing that works for me it keeps my lashes curled all day long believe it or not!_

 

LOL How would you even think to use a spoon, that is so random! would love to try it though


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DamenesGirl* 

 
_LOL How would you even think to use a spoon, that is so random! would love to try it though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it really works too! i heat the spoon up a little bit under some warm/hot water before using it. just make sure its not too hot hot when you hold it up to your lashes! i prefer using a curler instead because this method is seriously a pain, but it comes in handy if you don't have a curler available!


----------



## LinzBelle (Aug 21, 2007)

I heard Kevyn Aucoin's was better, God rest his soul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He is the one who inspired me to go into the makeup industry.


----------



## abeautifulmess (Aug 21, 2007)

It's the best. Mostly I find on Asian eyes actually. The shape of it matches almond-shaped eyes perfectly, never found another curler as great as this one. I have two as a testament to that!


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Feb 18, 2008)

I bought mine back in October, and i've got a lot of compliments on my eyelashes.  I use it after i put my mascara on (i know your not supposed to), and it doesnt clump them up at all.  I used to have to curl them over and over again, but now i find that the process is alot shorter.  I am happy with the way it works.  it was worth all the money i spent on it!


----------



## ghotieyes (Feb 21, 2008)

I just bought one thanks to all the hype. 
Pros:
-Doesn't pinch
-Doesn't bend my lashes at 90°
Cons:
-Have to press harder than my cheapie Revlon to get about half the amount of curl
-Not as comfortable on the fingers either due to said pressure
-Uneven! At $19USD, I expected better craftsmanship. If I hold the curler up to the light, just barely closed, it's obvious the left side is much more closed than the right. 
-Don't know if the uneven construction is what's causing it, but my left lashes turn out ok (just ok), and the middle my right lashes end up sticking straight up, inner right untouched, and outer right curled regularly

I think I'm exchanging it for a Shiseido to try out next.


----------



## seabird (Feb 21, 2008)

i find my elf £1.50 eyelash curler to be better than the shu uemura one i tried.


----------



## mreichert (Feb 21, 2008)

I started (finally) curling my lashes because of the results from this! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It works perfectly, fits my eye shape, and doesn't take much pressure at all to get a good curl.


----------



## FantaZ (Mar 2, 2008)

I recently bought the Shu Uemura mini eyelash curler and I didn't like it but I exchanged it for the regular size.  It was great but still not the best for my asian eyes.  Honestly, I don't see what the hype is?  This Koji brand eyecurler I got from Sasa in Asia seemed to work better for my eyes than the Shu curler.  

I noticed Sephora is raising their prices for the Shu Uemura curlers.  When I bought the mini it was $16 and when I returned it it was 17 or 18 and this past weekend I went to Sephora and the regular size Shu curler has also gone up too.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_i got my shu uemura curler at neiman marcus (as there are not many places to get shu here in hawai'i). it's great, it doesn't stick... but i don't know if it lives up to ALL the hype (which was the reason i wanted to try it in the first place). but it definetly beats the cheap ole drugstore lash curler i had before!!_

 
I found one at the new Sephora in Pearlridge Mall.There is a SHu counter at NM's in Honolulu, but that's about it.


----------



## FantaZ (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_I found one at the new Sephora in Pearlridge Mall.There is a SHu counter at NM's in Honolulu, but that's about it._

 
I'm fron Hawaii too.  There's a Sephora in Pearlridge and in Ala Moana's Sephora.  I hardly go into NM's so I'm not too sure if they do sell Shu's.  As I mentioned in my previous post, they raised their prices for the curlers at both Sephora.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 4, 2008)

They went up to 19 USD as of today.


----------



## Haylz (Mar 7, 2008)

For those in Canada, this place Fresh Fragrances and Cosmetics ships the shu curlers there no problems Fresh™ Fragrances & Cosmetics USA | Women, Men, Fragrances, Cosmetics, Perfume, Beauty, Aftershave


----------



## emily_009 (Aug 9, 2008)

you are right.


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_i love my Shu curler. So far, it's one of the best I've tried. I just wish it was wider, as I find I still have some straight lashes on my outer corners that I just can't get_

 
Have you tried the Shiseido curler? I had that exact problem with my Shu curler...I love how it curls but I can NEVER get the outer corners! I have to curl the outer corners with a mini lash curler, but that doesn't really work out well either. So I always have a wonky lash on the side =\

I bought the Shiseido curler in HK (for $8!!), and I have to say that it's awesome! In terms of curling action, I think Shu and Shiseido are about the same. However, Shiseido fits my eye better than the Shu, but you definitely have to try out some curlers before you find your perfect one. 

I don't really consider one curler to be better than the other if it doesn't fit my eye shape - it's like saying you hate NC40 foundation when you're really a NC20. It's not possible to make one curler to satisfy every eye shape, so the bad thing is that you'll have to shop around for your HG curler.

Which is why sometimes, I wish there was like a custom eyelash curler making service. Wouldn't that be awesome? They take a mold of your eyeshape and make a curler that fits PERFECTLY. It's like getting your foundation matched.

Oh btw, for any of you who are going to Hong Kong any time soon, check out this makeup store called Bonjour for the Shu Uemura curler (and the Shiseido one if you're interested) at a very good price. The last time I checked, the Shu Uemura was $75HKD, and the Shiseido $62HKD (*around $9.61USD and $7.94USD respectively*). 
Explore Hong Kong Fun Fun Stuffs: Have a Beauty Trip @ Bonjour


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

i like it because it doesn't pinch


----------



## okeedokeee (Aug 25, 2008)

I have tried many eyelash curlers, as I have the curse of the Asian eyelashes: they are short, straight, and pointy-downy.

Tweezerman, Revlon, Sonia Kashuk... have been tried. They all pinched and refused to hold a curl unless I blasted the thing with heat and almost burned my eyeballs out (I'm exaggerating).

I then tried Shu Uemura. I will agree, it doesn't do anything amazing. The thing is that it fits my eye and it holds the curl throughout the day, no heat needed. It also doesn't pinch. Every single eyelash curler before this one pinched me. This alone makes me love it. No discomfort, but it holds.

I then read about the Shiseido being better. Whoever said that lied to me! Ok, that's a bit melodramatic. It didn't work that way for me, though. It didn't get the side lashes as I hoped it would, seeing as it's wider. The hold was ok, but this one pinches! After being spoiled rotten by my Shu, I teared up like a baby when I was pinched.

Back to Shu I go. It's the small things that make a difference.


----------



## ragdolly (Sep 6, 2008)

i just got this curler and i really do love it already. i hate my eyelashes so i've used several different eyelash curlers, including revlon, and heated ones...and heating my revlon one haha, but this curled my eyelashes and they stayed curled for a long while


----------



## kittykit (Sep 22, 2008)

I LOVE my Shu lash curler. I've been using this one since 2004 and it's the best curler ever. I've tried many other curlers before but they never made my lashes curl (my lashes are long and straight).


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 23, 2008)

I just got mine in a kit from Sephora.  I tried it once and I'm in love!  I hardly had to squeeze to get my eyelashes to curl...my other one I had to heat up, hold it in place, squeeze hard, and curl many times.  I can't wait to use it tomorrow, and I'm eagerly anticipating using the mascara/eyeliner it came with.  I have many black eyeliners and I've already opened a new mascara, so I don't want to use them yet and get it all germy.

Sephora: shu uemura Perfect Eye Set: Combination Sets


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 24, 2008)

God, I love this eyelash curler! It's the only thing that works on my stick straight sad little lashes.


----------



## Lamzy (Nov 2, 2008)

I have really long straight lashes and this curler is the only one that is able to lift them up and give a long lasting curl. My only gripe is that the inner corner lashes get a bit wonky sometimes so I have to do them separately.


----------



## christineeee_ (Nov 10, 2008)

i've tried a lot of eyelash curlers and i love the shu uemura. it gets to my outer corner lashes too which is great
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




for my fellow Canadians...i got the shu uemura at sephora for $28 about a month ago when they were doing the 'best of' awards.


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lamzy* 

 
_I have really long straight lashes and this curler is the only one that is able to lift them up and give a long lasting curl. My only gripe is that the inner corner lashes get a bit wonky sometimes so I have to do them separately._

 
my lashes are super long too and curlers end up crimping the lashes at the end and make them go like this \ / on my eye as opposed to out and curled. so i gave up on eyelash curlers. how do you get the lashes at the end done separately?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 17, 2008)

I really want the Shu Uemura Lash Curler. I heard it's very good and it doesn't pinch.


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a revlon eyelash curler & I love it. What I do is heat it up w/ the blowdryer, curl my lashes & apply mascara.

You don't have to spend $16 on an eyelash curler. I find revlon works just fine


----------



## LaBelleMel31 (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah I have it and it seems pretty good.  I didn't really have high expectations for it either.  There was a promotion awhile back to buy the curler and they throw in a mini one... I still haven't used the mini one yet.. haha.. cause I'm not really sure what to do with it.. I'll probably give it a try sometime - it's suppose to get the hard-to-get lashes.. *shrug*


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 8, 2008)

I saw the 24K Eyelash Curler for $24 and it's a limited edition so I'm going to purchase it tomorrow.


----------



## ModelBoy (Dec 26, 2008)

I absolutely love it.  It curls really naturally, and never crimps.  I've yet to pinch myself (which I do quite often with more commercial curlers), and it's wide enough to accommodate most eyes.  It can get close enough to the lid-line to even get those little lashes towards the outside of the eye.  The curl lasts all day, and can even survive some "abuse" (being tousled by a shirt, or rubbed).  The curl it produces is VERY natural.  My suggestion, though, is to pulse rather than squeeze.  Starting at the lash-line, squeeze quickly and release a few (3-4) times in quick succession, then move up the lashline, and do this in 2-3 more places up towards the tips of the lashes.  I've gotten SO many compliments on my lashes since buying these, and I'm absolutely in love with this tool.  A definite must-have staple in anyone's kit.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ModelBoy* 

 
_I absolutely love it. It curls really naturally, and never crimps. I've yet to pinch myself (which I do quite often with more commercial curlers), and it's wide enough to accommodate most eyes. It can get close enough to the lid-line to even get those little lashes towards the outside of the eye. The curl lasts all day, and can even survive some "abuse" (being tousled by a shirt, or rubbed). The curl it produces is VERY natural. My suggestion, though, is to pulse rather than squeeze. Starting at the lash-line, squeeze quickly and release a few (3-4) times in quick succession, then move up the lashline, and do this in 2-3 more places up towards the tips of the lashes. I've gotten SO many compliments on my lashes since buying these, and I'm absolutely in love with this tool. A definite must-have staple in anyone's kit._

 





 Since I can grab the lashes so close to the base (without the pinching pain), my lashes curl up so nicely. I usually grab the lashes, count 30 on both sides and repeat this again for more oomph 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks to Shu curler, MAC prep+prime and Dazzle Lash, I don't need falsies.


----------



## amber_j (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been really impressed with my Shu eyelash curler. I didn't know whether to believe the hype so thought I'd try it out and decide for myself. It's true - these curlers don't pinch, lashes hold the curl all day, and you can get to all the lashes in the corner too. I haven't been able to do any of these things with any other curler I've used. Definitely a HG item for me.


----------



## mariaelena40 (Jan 21, 2009)

For me this is the perfect eyelash curler, I have big round eyes with stick straight lashs.  Yes it takes some work to get them curled, but this curler has save me lots of time and more importantly...eyelashes!!


----------



## Rosario (Jan 21, 2009)

I also bought it thinking it was going to be the greatest thing, but its ok nothing amazing. I think i just rather stick with my old school technique (MY SPOON) yup i use one and it curls PERFECTLY a trick I learned from my mom


----------



## Flowitu (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, it does its magic. It makes my straight lashes curled in a great way, not stray-haired like several other drugstore curlers I have. i rarely pinch myself with this and almost all my lashes get taken care of. Does it worth its price.. Not really.. Shiseido makes one for less. I think, it's $18. That's way cheaper compared to Shu's $28 one! Gasp.. and they both do the same thing to my lashes.. Not a big difference I see

 I believe in having one Shu curler during my lifetime is enough.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jan 30, 2009)

i got another shu eyelash curler...this time i got the 24k gold one...still haven't used it though.


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 12, 2009)

I Heard Great Reviews On This As Well. I Need To Go Get Myself One, I've Been Procrastinating And Money Been Tight. Specially With The Economy So Bad With All The Layoffs Eugh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I Will Get It Soon!


----------



## tkh777 (Mar 1, 2009)

I like mine but honestly do not notice a huge dif between cheapie curler and this one


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 19, 2009)

are the ones on ebay real? i bought a pair from ebay.co.uk from alphabeauty, but i really hope they not fakes!!!


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Mar 20, 2009)

theres a revlon one that is identical to the shu. i have both and they are *identical* and do the exact same thing. its the revlon beauty shapers extra curl.
you can see it on the revlon website:
Revlon Beauty Tools: all things eyes

i got mine at target and it was around $5 and came with two refill pads.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 6, 2009)

I want to get one of these, but there aren't any retailers where I live. Can anyone recommend an online store that ships to Europe (or even better is located in Europe) or a reputable ebay seller (same criteria as above)?


----------



## AshleyTatton (Sep 17, 2009)

I love my Shu curler, it works sooo much better on my stubborn straight as a board lashes than any other one I've tried and believe me I've tried alot.


----------



## nickyc (Sep 17, 2009)

I still need to heat mine up to get a curl.  For me this was nothing special. It's nice, but not much different than a Revlon one.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 9, 2009)

I bought a Shu curler not too long ago and I LOVE it! Works better than anything I have tried


----------



## alaina_x (Oct 11, 2009)

I love the shu curler. I swear I use it one day and my lashes still look curled the next. When I bought it I expected it to be good but it's so hyped up that I didn't think it would be as amazing as people say. It so is though.


----------



## lumonia (Jan 24, 2010)

I have used only cheaper ones and i think my current one is from h&m and works really fine for me. All i've used makes the same kind of result so i quite don't believe uemura could be that much better.


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 26, 2010)

Well the one I had before I bought the Shu was a Revlon that pinched my eyes. And the Shu doesn't, so for that reason I love it, lol.


----------



## GirlyGirl18 (Jan 28, 2010)

I love my Shu for curling my eyelashes! I am asian and it can get a bit tricky.... I did try out the Shiseido one first but the Shu one definitely takes the cake lol


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've heard a lot of good things about this curler, how it was the best one out there..but after this I'm not sure I'll purchase it. My cheapy one does me just fine!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 5, 2010)

They do the job, bit IMO are overpriced and overrated.


----------



## tacobelle88 (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AshleyTatton* 

 
_I love my Shu curler, it works sooo much better on my stubborn straight as a board lashes than any other one I've tried and believe me I've tried alot._

 

haha i had the same problem until i got a hold of a shu eyelash curler. its my HG eyelash curler


----------



## wetwater (Apr 30, 2010)

I have this curler and I'm having a strange problem with it. After a few weeks of use, it keeps like, splitting the curler pad. As in, the part that clamps down will form a crevice in the pad from the pressure. And then it'll pinch my lashes. This is happened several times (even after I changed the pad). Is anyone else having this problem or could my curler be defective? Thanks!


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

Was gifted the much hyped Shu curler and honestly don't see any different between it and curlers I've gotten at the drugstore for $2!


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

The shu uemura curler worked really great for me when I first took it out of the packaging. It seems to have dulled though and no longer performs well. No biggie, since I'm buying the gold one soon on eBay


----------

